# help making a myTouch 3G slide section for the forum



## UberMario (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm asking in every major thread in the myTouch 3G slide section on the XDA forums to come over here and post their work. If enough people comes, can the site open up a myTouch 3G slide section in the HTC area.

Thanks


----------



## THO (Jul 26, 2011)

I totally agree. Im not a developer or anything, but Ive managed to root my phone and flash custom roms. It seems like gifted developers wont show the slide no love watsoeva!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

most deff. thats pretty much how we've been doing it. if a phone has enough demand for it, we add the section for you guys.


----------



## Ty0294 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gf has a mytouch 3g slide, it's been kinda buggy etc. She just now updated it to 2.2! Wouldn't mind playing around with it and flashing roms errr fixing it


----------



## tcloutier (Aug 9, 2011)

Would love to see a section added for us mytouch 3g slide owners like myself


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone here have a want for this section still? we're trying to decide if we should make one for it yet.


----------

